# Ammo for a 54 caliber Hawkin Traditions Woodsman



## rpolipnick (Nov 21, 2011)

I am trying to figure out if I can shoot powerbelt or sabbot ammo through my Hawkin Traditions 54 caliber woodsman. I am brand new to muzzleloading and went to Gander Mountain twice for advice. The first "expert" told me I could use powerbelt and the second told me I could not. I am confused. I would like to fire it a few times this week and then hunt whitetail on Saturday but am having a hard time figuring out my options and finding ammo.

Thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

What you can use depends on the rate of twist of the rifling in that Hawken. If it is traditionally rifled with a "slow" twist (1-60, 1-66, 1-72) then you need to use a patched round ball. Accuracy with the other bullets would probably not be acceptable.
If the rifle has a faster twist (1-48, 1-36, 1-24 or so) then it will shoot the longer slugs better.
I believe that the Traditions gun that you have has a 1-48" twist. It will shoot some slugs better than others. You will have to test. It will also shoot patched round balls.
Pete


----------

